# D.I.Y. filter in a 5.5 gal.



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

This was a project I did a year ago that was posted in other plant sites. 
But would like to share this again with the new APC forum. I took a standard 5.5 gal and added a internal filter system. The good thing is no filter hanging on the side and no heater in the aquascape. I have a design in mind for a 4.5 gal so this worked out fine.
The project starts with a sheet of smoke plastic that belong to a table top. The 1st piece was cut to fit the inside width and height of a 5.5 gal. The 1st piece also has a hole cut out where the powerhead will be mounted and a intake lip for water in flow in. The 2nd piece is 2 inches shorter than the inside height of the tank and the width is the width of the powerhead.
Both pieces are silicone together and to the tank.
I think this DIY project works best to a 20 gal long tank. That will be my next project whenever I find more of that plastic.


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*More pictures*

There is more pictures of this tank up and running in my gallery.


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

This is what I was searching for earlier today! 

I am building a 2.5g nano tank right now, and I was considering something along the lines of yoursetup like that to hide everything ...

After drawing it up I realized that it just wasn't worth it in such a small tank. :lol: 

I would LOVE to see something like that on a 15L or 20L, it would be a great show tank for sure.

I am actually using the 3-sided idea as an inspiration for my 2.5 project, since it's going on my nightstand and I need to see it while in bed, or at my comp. The 3rd side comes from just being able to see the two big sides 

That being said, I always loved your 4.5, I hope mine can compare in just the smallest bit to yours! 8)


----------

